# Plans for Welsh meet #1



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Ok....plans for the drive through the Welsh "countryside" :wink: are in hand and intended to be Welsh meet #2 either at the end of February or the start of March.

In the meantime I was hoping to sort out a pub meet for the end of this month, just to put faces to names, have a chat, and generally see how many cars we can drum up from the area.

Before commiting to a venue, can anyone who is interested please post accordingly and give an idea of your area. I can think of plenty of places around my way to hold a pub meet, but if the majority are from Cardiff or surrounding areas, I'll look into a more central venue!

So......who's up for it? 

Dave 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

We are interested in a cruise late Feb but are away in Austria at th eend of jan so could not make your pub meet. We are a long way from you in Bolton but fancy a good run out


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Ok - so that's 2 of us for Welsh meet #2!! :wink:

Dave 8)


----------



## pearce (Nov 9, 2005)

could be tempting, meet some new people.. steal some hints and tips to , neath swansea area


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

So to summarise.....

Welsh meet #1 (pub meet)

DW225
pearce

Welsh meet #2 (cruise)

DW225
obiwan
pearce

I suppose it's one more than yesterday!!! :roll:

Dave 8)


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

DW225 said:


> So to summarise.....
> 
> Welsh meet #1 (pub meet)
> 
> ...


welsh meet #2 (cruise) for me :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If the weekend is right, then we might be up for meet #2 also


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Depending on dates I would be up for it!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I will work on Dani to come along if the dates are good?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Could I tag along at the back on #2 cruise


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

at the back in an RS6? I doubt it m8.....u should make it to at least half way through the pack :wink: 

Ok....so a lot of the response for the cruise are depending on date. Lets get some ideas from all of you. I'd like to make it a good turnout, so let's try and get a date convenient for all!

Dave 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Dave, any progress on proposing dates yet, I need to avoid the two Scottish meet dates plus a few work commitments so if you are gettting any ideas yet on timing?


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

typical of a TTOC member to go missing :lol: :wink:

ObiWan............use the force from your darker side


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> typical of a TTOC member to go missing :lol: :wink:
> 
> ObiWan............use the force from your darker side


The force is within..........


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

I would be interested in #1 & #2 depending on dates.

Don't have TT anymore but will try to keep up on the drive!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

#2 depending on dates


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hello Dave, wherever you are............. any ideas on firming up some dates?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Hello Dave, wherever you are............. any ideas on firming up some dates?


You TT Meet slut you!!!


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Apologies all. Had a black tie opening on Friday night of a project I worked on recently so spent most of Saturday recovering and then out on Saturday night for my girlfriend's brother's birthday. Funnily enough, spent most of Sunday recovering from that night!!! 

Anyway.....as I said in my last post, the cruise is planned for end of Feb / start of March, so I asked for some feedback of when others can't make it around this time!! :roll:

I'll try to start the ball rolling.....Sunday 5th March for the cruise. Now who can or can't make it on this date so we can try and adjust it to suit all (well as many as possible anyway :wink: )

Dave 8)


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

<edit> duplicate post sorry :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

saint said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Dave, wherever you are............. any ideas on firming up some dates?
> ...


We all have our vices


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DW225 said:


> Apologies all. Had a black tie opening on Friday night of a project I worked on recently so spent most of Saturday recovering and then out on Saturday night for my girlfriend's brother's birthday. Funnily enough, spent most of Sunday recovering from that night!!!
> 
> Anyway.....as I said in my last post, the cruise is planned for end of Feb / start of March, so I asked for some feedback of when others can't make it around this time!! :roll:
> 
> ...


5th of March works for us


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Good.....so thats me and you so far. Once I get a bit more feedback I'll start a new thread listing attendees etc.

So for meet 2 on 5th March, so far it's:-

DW225 (me)
Obiwan

Dave 8)


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> DW225 said:
> 
> 
> > Apologies all. Had a black tie opening on Friday night of a project I worked on recently so spent most of Saturday recovering and then out on Saturday night for my girlfriend's brother's birthday. Funnily enough, spent most of Sunday recovering from that night!!!
> ...


ok for me....................but I will be in disguise 8)

because of the dark side :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

5th March _should_ be OK for me too..


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

Count me in for the 5th March, but can you remind me a bit closer to the date please []


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > DW225 said:
> ...


You aint seen me..........right :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

head_ed said:


> 5th March _should_ be OK for me too..


Ditto


----------

